# External Filter Media



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Jan 2021)

What media are folks using in their canister filters these days and in what order? Just interested.


----------



## Magoo (13 Jan 2021)

I just use the coarse foam and activated charcoal or Purigen on most of my cannisters. I only use the fine white fiber filters when I set up a new tank to remove the floating gunk. I remove after a week or so.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


Aqua sobriquet said:


> What media are folks using in their canister filters these days and in what order?


<"Big Foam block"> on the filter intake, and then PPI10 foam and <"Eheim Substrat Pro in the filter body">.  There isn't anything wonderful about these, they are just physically robust and low maintenance. 

<"Any biological media"> will do. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## EA James (14 Jan 2021)

I have the standard fluval ceramic rings in my FX4, nothing fancy but they do the job!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Jan 2021)

I should have said what I’m using.
Coarse foam, filter floss then Sera Siporax.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Aqua sobriquet said:


> Coarse foam, filter floss then Sera Siporax.


I wouldn't <"use the floss">, the reason is mainly personally that I don't like any <"fine mechanical filtration"> inside the filter body.

I've not used them, but the <"OASE Biofilter"> range have an <"easy clean">, <"pre-filter foam">. Even in that case I would prefer a coarser sponge (30 PPI or less)

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Jan 2021)

I’ve always used floss in my filters and not had any issues. Obviously it can cut the flow a lot if it’s not changed frequently enough. A pre filter is a good idea but I wouldn’t want one inside the tank. I might invest in one of those external types though at some point but I’m a bit concerned about flow reduction.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Aqua sobriquet said:


> if it’s not changed frequently enough





Aqua sobriquet said:


> I’ve always used floss in my filters and not had any issues.


Yes it is absolutely fine if you keep on swapping it out, I'm just too lazy to do that. There is also the cost (both environmental and financial) of the filter floss ("polyester batting"). I don't expect any of the filter media I use now <"to ever need replacing">.

I don't tend to get much <"biofilm development in the filters"> so I only open them when <"I clean the hoses up">, which may be only once or twice a year. The pre-filter (I use large sponge blocks) gets a clean every week, but that only takes seconds.

I use these sponges on the intake of anything 60cm or above, just cut down for small tanks. They aren't pretty but they are very effective and you can also use them, <"stand alone">, in shrimp and fry tanks, just with an air pump or power head.






cheers Darrel


----------



## Sammy Islam (14 Jan 2021)

EA James said:


> I have the standard fluval ceramic rings in my FX4, nothing fancy but they do the job!


I'm a big fan ceramic rings as they help flow, with the hole in the middle and the benefit they don't pack tightly together allowing for more flow around them.


----------



## Driftless (14 Jan 2021)

Depends on the filter but generally the mechanical is first and consists of course, medium, and fine foam.  Biological is Aquario NEO Media Soft.  Chemical is Purigen.


----------



## EA James (14 Jan 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> A pre filter is a good idea but I wouldn’t want one inside the tank.


I use the Eheim pre-filter (in tank) as a direct replacement for the filter intake. It does an amazing job, the canister is kept so much cleaner with a pre-filter. The only thing that i HATE about it is that when i remove it on WC day to clean it loads of the debris falls off and goes back into the tank which i then have to vac out.
 I also haven't noticed a reduction in flow and it has two course sponges inside it 

cheers


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


EA James said:


> I use the Eheim pre-filter (in tank) as a direct replacement for the filter intake. It does an amazing job, the canister is kept so much cleaner with a pre-filter.


I've used these, and they are really good, <"but ugly">.


EA James said:


> clean it loads of the debris falls off and goes back into the tank which i then have to vac out.


I slide a 800 mL plastic lab. beaker. over the pre-filter and that saves a lot if mulm ending up in the tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## papa_c (14 Jan 2021)

1 litre of siporax and sponges in eheim pro3e


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (15 Jan 2021)

Poret foam and lava rock in my sump 👍🏻


----------



## EA James (15 Jan 2021)

dw1305 said:


> I've used these, and they are really good, <"but ugly">.


Yeah they're not the prettiest thing to have in the tank but mine is 90% hidden behind some giant vallis and hardscape, the only problem i have with that is i can't get anything under it (i have a small plastic jug that the pre-filter just fits inside) when i remove it from the tank! 
So i either have it on display and remove it cleanly with a jug or hide it and suffer the consequences!!  .......or buy an Oase with an external pre-filter!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Jan 2021)

Actually I forgot. One of my tanks does have a pre filter. I had to fit this to stop baby shrimp being sucked up. It looks ugly in the tank though and when I pull it out to clean it lots of muck falls off into the tank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Jan 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> I'm a big fan ceramic rings as they help flow, with the hole in the middle and the benefit they don't pack tightly together allowing for more flow around them.


Not cheap but the sintered glass rings like Sera’s Siporax seem to have a much larger surface area for bacteria.


----------



## Kalum (15 Jan 2021)

Eheim Pro 4+ 350t with (from bottom to top), also passes through 30ppi pre-filter first

Coarse foam (30ppi)
Eheim Biomech topped with 3 bags of Seachem Purigen
Mix of Seachem Matrix & Eheim Substrat pro


----------



## dean (15 Jan 2021)

I go with Darrel on this and I only use coarse foam 
I use a finer one across a corner like an hmf and put the intake behind it 

In small tanks I now use the ss strainer you buy from China on the intake even on a hob

Hob filters I don’t buy the replacement I just cut a piece of foam to fit across it, this leave room in the chamber where I put the heater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (16 Jan 2021)

I’ve changed the filter for my 60L so I’ve decided to go with two coarse foams, one fine and some Siporax to see how it goes.


----------

